#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  need a partner for speaking

## jalilarab

hi
this is jalil
 i need a partner to speak with together in learning english


 can any body help me?See More: need a partner for speaking

----------


## Fluid man

Hello Jali

I can. Because I still learn English.I am happy to talk with you in English.

----------


## jalilarab

thank you!
 i use the yahoo messenger. can u call me with that or u recommend another way!
 this is my email and ID: djbobo9@yahoo.com
 every night ( respect to time in Iran) i have free time

----------


## hosseintala

Hello Jalil
I'm eager to speak in English with you also. Inform me whenever you like.

----------


## Gawkroger

yes i can help you as i have very much gained command over english and is looking for a partner to just groom up my speaking power in english

----------


## Cherryni

Hi, Jalil, I'm learning english and I'd like to speak english with you. But how to speak? Can you show me your MSN or Skype or QQ? We can be friends.

----------


## ArieFFauzan

Hello all,,
i'm learn English too,, I will improve my English Language skill

----------


## lyes43

Hello Jalil,

You can reach me at  said.ali250  (skype) add me and when we are online we can talk.

Kindest regards

Lyes

----------

